# Changing your VHI Renewal Date



## NovaFlare77 (17 Jan 2011)

Just a note to everyone that if you're planning to change your VHI Renewal Date back to January 2011, you're better to get the change done this week.

VHI have four specific renewals dates per month (1st, 8th, 15th and 22nd). VHI may not be able to backdate the change of renewal if you ask  after 22nd January and asking for the change before the 22nd means less hassle and headaches for you.

If you are changing renewal, here are a few things to bear in mind:

1. A change in renewal date may proportionally reduce some of your benefits, in particularly limits on the number of visits covered per year on your out-patient cover. For example, if your plan covers a maximum of 10 GP visits in a full membership year, then changing your renewal will reduce this in line with the amount of time passed since your last renewal. It won't affect the numbers of days you're covered for a hospital stay, as that limit is based on the calender year.

2. If any benefits have been changed since your last renewal, changing your renewal to January means that the changed benefits now apply to you, so check what the benefits of your plan are as of now before making the change. The benefits may have been increased, reduced, removed, or it may be a new benefit that was only added since your last renewal.

3. If you were getting any free/reduced child rates at your last renewal, this will now end if you change renewal date. Similarly if you have a child that turned 18 since the last renewal, they will be charged the adult rate (unless they are still a student). If someone is availing of the student rate that turned 21/23 (depending on the plan) since the last renewal, they will now be charged as an adult. 

From what I've seen on other discussion forums, VHI are facilitating the change requests but there might be a delay in getting through to them on the phone or by email.


----------



## pj111 (19 Jan 2011)

Do you know if pps number has to be given on VHI website? 

- PPS number is optional on vhi site but needed on Aviva site


----------



## bullworth (19 Jan 2011)

why change renewal dates ? will it be cheaper and lock in last years prices for a full year or something like that ?


----------



## browtal (19 Jan 2011)

I have instructed *VHI* to change my renewal date as of 15th January. My *renewa*l date would have been *July 1st.*
They have now invoiced me for the full amount in advance.
I usually pay from a company scheme and enjoy the 10% dicount.
They will not allow this with the changing renewal date. 
If I change and pay through my local *Credit U*nion would that be acceptable.  It so difficult to get throufgh to them otherwise I would ask them.
Any suggestions dont want to pay this amount in advance and also loose the 10%.
Thanks Browtal


----------



## pj111 (19 Jan 2011)

Buy a new VHI plan online at vhi.ie with a start date of 22nd January to avail of maximum 10% discount. Send in cancellation letter to cancel old policy with effect 22nd January 2011. Never pay yearly if you want to have flexibility.

_Patrick_


----------



## browtal (20 Jan 2011)

Many thanks Patrick, can I take this policy out through the same employer.
Browtal


----------



## pj111 (20 Jan 2011)

I wouldn't think so if you buy online. You could put your employers name in the relevant field or the word "online". You will have greater flexibility if you pay monthly by direct debit and are not confined to the start date of a salary deduction scheme.


----------

